# Dog follows me everywhere and flips out when I leave



## sureyawright (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello.. I adopted a rescue dog 20 days ago. He's a 5 yr old Lab / Pointer mix. He was rescued from a bad neighborhood in Hartford, CT. Was not house broken.. spent life outside.. was not fed well.. and has part of his ear missing (old battle wound). He had kennel cough and hook worm and lyme exposure. Its been a hectic couple of weeks. Began training with a trainer yesterday.

While house breaking I had him in my sight at all tims. But now he has more freedom around the house... and he still follows me around. I'm ok with it but wondering if that's healthy. He flips out whenever I leave. He's not destructive but since he is so big and powerful I worry that he's gonna break something. Not sure if these two things are related.. like.. if he didn't follow me around, would he still be so upset when I leave?


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

He could still be upset when you leave, even if he wasn't following you around all the time. BUT, the fact that he follows you around all the time will probably mean he's more upset when you leave than he would be if he wasn't so dependent on you.

Is he crate trained? Does he have a crate? Or could you confine him in a room, blocked off with a baby gate? If you could gradually get him used to being confined in a crate, ex-pen, or room blocked off with a baby gate, it would be great. That way, he's not so attached to you, and will be a little more independent.

The thing to do would be lure him into the crate or what have you, with a treat or toy, maybe a Kong stuffed with something yummy. Then, leave him there for just a few minutes, so you don't overwhelm him. You can do this kind of conditioning several times a day. Then, gradually start increasing the time you leave him in the crate.


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 3, 2011)

my girl molly is the same way...she follows me around everywhere like my shadow...always laying by me as well which doesnt bother me...she isnt destructive when i leave but she would do her business in the apartment..we got her a kennel and she goes in that when we leave and things are working out great. she does bark some and whine a little bit and when i come home she immediately scratched at the kennel door to get out and after letting her out will go bezerk but i just ignore her until shes calm then i give her pets. i would highly suggest a kennel 

good luck!


----------



## sureyawright (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks. We do have a crate but only use it when he will be unsupervised. But.. once he is neutered and stops flipping out when I leave or when a dog passes by outside... I think he will be good without it. I do wait a while after I put him in it before I go but he just barks at me the whole time. He goes in it himself from time to time. I put a blanket over it to be more "den like". Its just not a regular routine for him in the crate because I work from home sometimes and sometimes I don't ... never the same days from week to week. I can feed him and walk him on a consistent schedule... but that's it. I guess I can try crating him for an hour or two on the days I'm home.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes, I would strongly recommend crating him for a bit, each day, even on the days when you are home and don't NEED to crate him. BUT, remember to start small, because if he's not used to being shut in it when you're home he could really freak out. AND, then, he could develop a dislike of his crate, which would make it difficult when you HAVE to use it because you can't supervise him.

I am generally a big fan of having a dog/puppy out and about in the house with you, IF you can supervise, and using the crate for when you CAN'T supervise, as you said you do. BUT, it is a big help to crate just a bit every day, so they learn to tolerate the crate better.

I'm a teacher, and am home a lot in the summer, but I still make it a point to leave our dogs alone, or in the ex-pen, most days in the summer, so that they don't freak out when I go back to school and they are not used to being alone!


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

You can also use stay for this too, especially for when you're in the house with him.

Cue stay (or if he doesn't know it, great time to explain it to him in the context of you going away) and then leave, and go out of the dog's sight for a bit. 

Then come back and if he didn't move, praise and reward him. Cue stay again, and leave again. Then come check, and if he didn't move, another praise and reward.

This is what I did with Wally. Normally he follows me around when I'm around, and normally I just let it happen, but when I don't want him to follow, I can cue him to stay and he'll stay put, even if he wants to follow. He might bark (as if I forgot to call him lol) but he won't move.

I don't crate Wally, per se (as in, close him in and confine him to it). He has one, but it mostly just sleeps in it at night and the door is open so he could get out and lay on the floor if he wants or walk around a bit, etc. 

That said, never anything wrong with having a dog love his crate. Wally certainly loves his, and it was a nice safe refuge for him when he used to get fearful and just wants (or needs) to chill out.


----------

